# RTF / CTF in Andernach



## dodo1912 (24. Juni 2008)

Der Rad-Club Albatros Andernach veranstaltet im Jahr 2008 folgende Rad-Events:

06.07.2008 "CTF durch die Vulkane" Knackige Anstiege, rasante Abfahrten, schöne Trails und phantasische Ausblicke in die Natur unserer Heimat. Auf 3 verschiedenen Strecken sind bis zu 4 Punkte zu sammeln. Tour 1: 31km, Tour 2: 49km, Tour 3: 67km

06.07.2008 "RTF rund um Andernach" Auf 4 verschiedenen Touren sind auch hier bis zu 4 Punkte zu erreichen. Die längste Runde mit 151km führt sie quer duch die Region und vermittelt ihnen einen Eindruck von unserer Heimat. Tour 1: 42km, Tour 2: 73km, Tour 3: 112km.

Start: CTF und RTF 7:00 Uhr - 10:00 Uhr an der Berufsschule in Andernach (Schillering 5 - 7)


----------



## xmichelx (24. Juni 2008)

Das war im vergangenen Jahr eine super Veranstaltung mit einer sehr reizvollen Strecke. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dieses Jahr eine andere Strecke gefahren wird?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (24. Juni 2008)

Die Strecke ist, bis auf ganz kleine Änderungen, gleich geblieben...


----------



## Dicke Wade (27. Juni 2008)

die SIG'ler werden natürlich dabei sein . wir werden wohl, wie immer, gegen 0900 an der berufsschule starten.
bis dann
Berry


----------



## dodo1912 (28. Juni 2008)

Das erfüllt uns mit Stolz, dass sich so hoher Besuch ankündigt. 
Ich werde wieder an der 1. / 3. Kontrolle sein. Und ich bitte darum, dass sich die SIG ler zu erkennen geben, dass man mal weiß mit wem man es hier zu tun hat  

Gruß Dodo


----------



## null.ahnung (28. Juni 2008)

dodo1912 schrieb:


> Und bitte, dass sich die SIG ler zu erkennen geben
> 
> Gruß Dodo



Bist Du Dir da wirklich sicher?!

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Cecil974 (3. Juli 2008)

Der Mann darf starten. War ja die letzten zwei Jahre dort...
Mich kennst du ja eh

Viel Spaß den anderen...


----------

